

Read scientific papers on your Kindle - chl
http://chjdev.com/read-scientific-papers-kindle/

======
b1twise
I ended up using a Nexus 10 for reading technical stuff. The kindle is too
small and you lose the page formatting. I really wish they'd bring back the
Kindle DX format.

------
duckingtest
>Due to excessive spam certain IP ranges, referrers and languages had to be
banned from accessing the site. The most likely reason for you seeing this
page is that your language is set to 'ru', sorry if that is the case for you.

~~~
chjdev
sorry, forgot I still had the language rule active, should be fixed now.

------
chl
Another great tool to get long(er)-form articles onto a Kindle:
[http://fivefilters.org/kindle-it/](http://fivefilters.org/kindle-it/)

